# Tds differences between Lfs and home



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Just bought some new crs for my nano tank from one of my Lfs'. Given they are higher grade than I usually mess about with I thought I would test the Tds of the water in the bag.......imagine my surprise to find 430.. How the hell did they survive in the Lfs? This will be a long drip method today given my tank is 150.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Feb 2013)

I kept crs and bred them at 400ppm, Lincolnshire tap water. I'm sure these shrimp aren't as sensitive as others make out.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (16 Feb 2013)

I found the same at my lfs TDS where they kept the shrimp was over 400 as Ian said maybe they are not as sensitive as we think.Give the shrimp a nice long drip as you stated and let us know.Cheers mark


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I kept crs and bred them at 400ppm, Lincolnshire tap water. I'm sure these shrimp aren't as sensitive as others make out.



Wow really? Never heard of that high before....
Few more hours on the drip yet, fingers crossed. Most I have ever spent on shrimp at £8 each. Hoping the missus doesn't find out


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (16 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Wow really? Never heard of that high before....
> Few more hours on the drip yet, fingers crossed. Most I have ever spent on shrimp at £8 each. Hoping the missus doesn't find out


No we won't tell the missus!How long are you giving them on the drip?Cheers mark


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> No we won't tell the missus!How long are you giving them on the drip?Cheers mark



Unless she checks my emails, if so best to beg forgiveness...... C if you are reading this, I spent about a decent meal at the shoulder  

Back on topic we are on hr 6 of drip. Tds was 250 when I checked 30mins ago.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2013)

How did it go and how are the shrimp doing in their new TDS.Cheers mark


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Moved them across at about 10pm. Have seen a couple on the substrate this am but had to pop out for few hrs. Lights will be on when I get back so we'll see. Tds in transfer tub had dropped to about 200 when they moved. Tank is 150. They looked stressed when I moved them . Fingers crossed they are ok.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2013)

Yeah mate fingers crossed for you let us know later!Cheers mark


----------



## Ravenswing (17 Feb 2013)

We have "plain" RCS, Sakuras and Bumble Bees at 620-650uS. Not long, first ones moved to us at the beginning of January, but few plain and Sakura females has been carried eggs a bit over two weeks by now. Not definetly sure how babies will develop or survive but we`ll see. At first I dropped TDS down to 400uS (they lived before 200uS), then slooooowly up to tap=620uS.


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Seen 4 so far out of 6 looking good. Minor water change done.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2013)

Ravenswing said:


> We have "plain" RCS, Sakuras and Bumble Bees at 620-650uS. Not long, first ones moved to us at the beginning of January, but few plain and Sakura females has been carried eggs a bit over two weeks by now. Not definetly sure how babies will develop or survive but we`ll see. At first I dropped TDS down to 400uS (they lived before 200uS), then slooooowly up to tap=620uS.


That is very interesting and nice to hear as it would mean they are a lot easier to keep then many people say and believe.Have you had any loss or health issues and were they carrying eggs when you introduced them or did this occur in your tank?Cheers mark


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Seen 4 so far out of 6 looking good. Minor water change done.


Thats good news mate!Lets hope the other two make an apearance soon.Cheers mark


----------



## Ravenswing (18 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> That is very interesting and nice to hear as it would mean they are a lot easier to keep then many people say and believe.Have you had any loss or health issues and were they carrying eggs when you introduced them or did this occur in your tank?Cheers mark


 
Have to correct myself a bit, they are not CRS but Cherrys, "plain" and Sakuras. Nope mate, they did not carry eggs when intoduced them, or....? I got Sakuras for free from high-quality breeder as low-quality stock at the beginning of Jan. The breeder tried to be carefull not to pick egg carrying females not to stress them throw eggs away while a long transport. As far I can see (not an expert on this!), I found first signs of eggs about two weeks ago. I bought three Bumble-Bees (all there was..) at LFSs a bit later, they have done also fine, but so far no signs of breeding. They are pretty young so I cant identify their sex yet, maybe they are all same? I donnou about losses, their tanks are full of wood and plants but I havent seen any sick shrimp, knock knock..... Two years ago we used to have "plain" RCSs for some months but then their hometank turned to be Tanganyika-tank and all shrimps were given away. Except one... For some reason there, in Tanganyika hard water, lived one "plain" for over an half year! Donnou what happend to him later, he just disappeard. Maybe fish, thou they were small _Neolamprologus_, ate him or he was just done? I`m aware that this can end up a disaster with poor shrimps but so far so good. If so, I will never do this again. I try to take extra care of water quality of their tanks in order to keep organic waste as low as possible, minimum ferz (EasyCarbo yes) etc to make their lives as easy as possible in these hard conditions.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (18 Feb 2013)

Ravenswing said:


> Have to correct myself a bit, they are not CRS but Cherrys, "plain" and Sakuras. Nope mate, they did not carry eggs when intoduced them, or....? I got Sakuras for free from high-quality breeder as low-quality stock at the beginning of Jan. The breeder tried to be carefull not to pick egg carrying females not to stress them throw eggs away while a long transport. As far I can see (not an expert on this!), I found first signs of eggs about two weeks ago. I bought three Bumble-Bees (all there was..) at LFSs a bit later, they have done also fine, but so far no signs of breeding. They are pretty young so I cant identify their sex yet, maybe they are all same? I donnou about losses, their tanks are full of wood and plants but I havent seen any sick shrimp, knock knock..... Two years ago we used to have "plain" RCSs for some months but then their hometank turned to be Tanganyika-tank and all shrimps were given away. Except one... For some reason there, in Tanganyika hard water, lived one "plain" for over an half year! Donnou what happend to him later, he just disappeard. Maybe fish, thou they were small _Neolamprologus_, ate him or he was just done? I`m aware that this can end up a disaster with poor shrimps but so far so good. If so, I will never do this again. I try to take extra care of water quality of their tanks in order to keep organic waste as low as possible, minimum ferz (EasyCarbo yes) etc to make their lives as easy as possible in these hard conditions.


Good infomation thanks it just goes to show that they can adapt to different conditions if given time and the changes are Made slowly.Cheers mark


----------



## Ravenswing (17 Apr 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> That is very interesting and nice to hear as it would mean they are a lot easier to keep then many people say and believe.Have you had any loss or health issues and were they carrying eggs when you introduced them or did this occur in your tank?Cheers mark


 
Bumping up this two months old thread to tell that RCS `Sakura`s have finally got tens of babies. EC in this tank is ca 460Us. Tapwater is 620uS, the tank is full of bogwood wich seems to lower the EC significantly. I also add 0,5ml EasyCarbo daily at tank volume ca 25l. Babies seems to grow just  fine. I still havent found any signs of dead or sick Sakuras or other shrimps we have, all three species we have are from _Neocaridinia_-genus. Black-Bees (only  three wich I originally bought) in the other tank (with little higher EC) are also doing fine but no sign of babies so far. Going to get more of them from Germany as soon as possible and we`ll see if they start breeding or not.

Sorry for hitchhiking this thread but this might clear how hardy seems _Neocaridinias_ (at leat some...) to be. All of these shrimps of ours came originally from 150-200uS waters.


----------



## bridgey_c (17 Apr 2013)

Hi Ravenswing, are the German bred Bee shrimp you are thinking of ordering bred in hard water? I Live in a hard water area and I am looking for some bred in similar water parameters. I also have had no problem keeping and breeding RCS but I am finding the crystal reds and bee shrimp more difficult. If you get any bee shrimp babies I will buy some from you!!


----------



## Ravenswing (18 Apr 2013)

bridgey_c said:


> Hi Ravenswing, are the German bred Bee shrimp you are thinking of ordering bred in hard water?


 
Hello mate! Honestly, I donnou but at least some areas in Germany have really hard water.  Many middle-European countries have hard waters. However, Im not conserned about this since these shrimps we have now, has adapted pretty well our hard water even they are originally from soft/low EC-waters. Our Bumble-Bees are similar to these: 10x schwarze Bienengarnele Grad "K0" - RENDO-SHRIMP-Shop, not sure if they are true Bumble-Bees. Those are excatly what Im going to order and Rendo Shrimp is the shop Im going to order from. Sorry I cant help more.


----------

